# Crank by Ellen Hopkins



## SevenWritez (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone read one of these novels? When I first picked it up I was turned off by the poetry turned prose as I felt it worked more as a gimmick than anything, but soon became engaged in the story told in forms of poetry. I just started reading it and I'll most likely finish it tonight as it is not a long read despite being a thick volume. She has three other titles, Impulse, Burn, and the sequel to Crank, Glass. 

So, anyone else read her stuff? If so, what do/did you think of it?


----------



## kaseyisrad (Jul 9, 2008)

I've read all of them, and I love all four. She's an amazing writer.


----------

